# Just wanted to let you all know....



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Incase you didnt already know  

Im going on holiday in 4 days!!!     

And our appointment with Dr Chui is 2 weeks away today    

Em (Very excited and bouncy driving DP nuts) x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Yayyy! Good times ahead! xxx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Your first appointment with a tan - not bad!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

3 days until our holiday  

Appointment with a tan- eek didnt think about the white bits lol


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Bless ya hun!! Have a wonderful holiday!!!


----------

